# Looking for a nice headset



## satindemon4u (Aug 31, 2011)

So, I am sick of my skull candies. Well actually in all honesty, they are broken. Talked with a couple friends, and the same happened to theirs. So now I am on the hunt for a nice sounding pair of headphones (OVER EAR) that cost less than $100. $50 or so would be awesome!

So far I have found these and found nothing but good reviews on them. Tell me what you guys think, and maybe could offer...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153060

^^^^RAZER ORCA'S^^^^^ (if you don't feel like visiting the link)

Thanks!

EDIT: No mic needed


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 31, 2011)

do you need the mic?
if yes, use the AD700 and zalman clip mic.

if you dont need mic, also AD700


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 31, 2011)

Steelseries Siberia V2 or Sennheiser PC350/PC360, but AD700 still wins.


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 31, 2011)

Do NOT need a mic, btw.


----------



## erocker (Aug 31, 2011)

Steelseries 4h's can be had for about $45 bucks. Very good sound for the price.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 31, 2011)

Go with the Psyko 5.1 surround head set. That way everyone else in a 20ft radius can hear what you're doing just as loud and clear as you. 

Seriously though, go with the Orcas; they are sexy!  I want to get them.


----------



## majestic12 (Sep 1, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> do you need the mic?
> if yes, use the AD700 and zalman clip mic.
> 
> if you dont need mic, also AD700



What AhokZYashA said -can't go wrong with an ATH-AD700.  An AD500 is about as good if you can find it a lot cheaper.


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 1, 2011)

Like I said, don't need a mic lol. Sent my skull candies in finally. I think I may just go with the Razers. Not sure yet though.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 1, 2011)

satindemon4u said:


> Like I said, don't need a mic lol. Sent my skull candies in finally. I think I may just go with the Razers. Not sure yet though.



AD700 it is then.


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> AD700 it is then.



Possibly!


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 3, 2011)

yep, for gaming without mic, AD700 is one of the best option.

nice, spacious soundstage, accurate positioning, and not to mention, very" comfortable


----------



## manofthem (Sep 3, 2011)

Is the Corsair Gaming Audio Series HS1A 3.5mm any good?  They're on sale at Newegg for $50 with a promo code, $40 after MiR.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 3, 2011)

i dont think it can beat the sound quality, and comfort level of the AD700,


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 3, 2011)

Yep, another AD700 lover here. I enjoy mine a lot!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you have a preference between open and closed air designs?  Loud environment?  I always go open air if the environment is quite, better quality IMO.


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 4, 2011)

May go with the AD700's. I found a pair on a website for 69.99. They are new but factory reconditioned, approved, and with full warranty. Should I scoop them up? Link below.

http://www.soundprofessionals.com/cgi-bin/gold/category.cgi?item=ATH-AD700&source=froogle


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't see why not to get it threw them.. if it has full warr then it's still good with AT..


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 4, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I don't see why not to get it threw them.. if it has full warr then it's still good with AT..



My thoughts exactly.


----------

